# David Lee to Dallas



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> Lee, a veteran power forward who cleared waivers after receiving a buyout from the Boston Celtics, agreed to sign for the prorated portion of the Mavs' $2.1 million cap-room exception and arrived in Dallas on Sunday.
> 
> "We think he can play both big positions, some 4 and some backup 5," coach Rick Carlisle said. "I just think he's a quality veteran player who has been in a situation in Boston where they were overstocked and decided to go with some younger guys. We believe he can help us."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/14821264/david-lee-joins-dallas-mavericks-leaving-boston

Kinda pissed they waived John Jenkins though...dude was putting up 20+ ppg during preseason and never got a shot in the regular season.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

What's up with Dallas' affinity for washed no D PFs?


----------



## Roturn (Apr 18, 2012)

So far Lee is really a great 6th men for them coming with huge energy from the bench averaging almost a double double. 

Also his D is far better to far than it was expected. His energy makes up for it at times.


Jenkins is a great D-League player or pre-season one. But every time in NBA games for Dallas he did not look like a decent rotation guy. He tried to forced too much. And I appreciate Justin Anderson a lot more to be honest as he also seems like a great team guy offside the pitch. 

Though it also is a tough one for Dwight Powell. After being close to 10-10 from the bench in the first couple games, his minutes already lowered since McGee started to get minutes and then also since Parsons is 100% healthy and gets PF minutes. With Lee now, he is more a 3min guy only, which is a pity as he is so much improved and has some huge plays. Same for Mejri as well, who always looks like an amateur player but has several nice key moments.

In the end though it`s a team game and Lee definitely is best for the team at the moment and gives them a nice option for the playoffs as well.


----------

